# Looking for Illuminated Emblem Bowtie



## cruzin_tom (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello there!

Im looking to buy an illuminated emblem for my 2017 hatch cruze. The GM part # is 84377302. I looked all over eBay and emailed multiple GM parts websites and the part is all on back order.

Any help would be awesome.









Thanks!


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

I see you brought a part number, so I apologize for showing you a different one... but this one should fit, provided you're ok with the price. It seemed to be in stock, as I didn't see anything indicating the contrary. 2017-2018 Chevrolet Cruze Exterior Trim, Illuminated Emblem 84377301 Genuine GM Part | GM Parts 2 U

This one is the part number you gave, and it doesn't indicate being out of stock or on backorder. https://www.shopchevyparts.com/exte...e-and-premier-models/84377302-p-92305291.html

I hope this helps!


----------

